# Ringgold GA - Pregnant GSD



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I just got this email if you can help this girl please contact the shelter directly, she does not have much time. 



> Quote: ubject: 2 YR OLD GERMAN SHEPHERD IN SHELTER FOR CRUELTY CASE - BLIND IN ONE EYE AND PREGNANT - LIVING IN MUD AND FECES
> PLEASE CROSS POST!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is already a thread on this dog. She is with a rescue and had 12 puppies yesterday. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=918444&page=1#Post918444


----------



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

That's great!! I looked for a post but didn't find it. I have another one a GSD hit by train in NJ. Has that been posted? I don't have contact info on him yet.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

The GA girl was moved to follow up and the NJ dog is in the non urgent section.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am leaving this post point out that the dog is safe so MAYBE there won't be more duplicate posts about her.

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------

